# BFC  Cyklemotorer on CCM bike



## Rusthound (Feb 24, 2019)

Bought this the other day  The bike is a lot newer than the motor found the motor unit on the WEB  looks to be about a 1953 vintage.


----------



## Whizzerick (Feb 25, 2019)

That's a beautiful motor. Is the fender cast aluminum?


----------



## Rusthound (Feb 26, 2019)

Yes the fender is cast the unit looks like it's all one piece.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2019)

That is RAD!


----------



## Pistelpete (Mar 1, 2019)

Must be friction drive right does it run


----------



## Pistelpete (Mar 1, 2019)

I forgot to say very cool


----------

